# Moving from Canada to England (was born in UK) - advice?



## reallysparkle (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello,

I would like to move back to the UK (was born in Glasgow in 1985). I currently live in Canada, and have lived here most of my life.

I am not really sure where to begin with my questions, but I guess first things first - I do have Canadian citizenship now, but can I get dual citizenship or my UK citizenship back? Not sure if I still have UK citizenship - I was born there after all - or if I have to do some process to "renew" it since I was granted Canadian citizenship when I was a child. Do I apply for a British passport?

If I move to England with my Canadian-born boyfriend, how will it work with his work permits/etc. so he will be allowed to live there? Does he have to find a job before we move? If we were to get married, would it be easier for him to get citizenship? If we broke up or got divorced, would I be finally responsible for him for a number of years? Like if i had to sponsor him? (lol trying to consider all possibilities). 

I want to move to London, but as I said, am not sure where to begin. Any advice would be appreciated. Is it hard to find jobs there? I work in communications, currently for the Canadian government. Is it best to find a job before I move?

Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

reallysparkle said:


> I would like to move back to the UK (was born in Glasgow in 1985). I currently live in Canada, and have lived here most of my life.
> 
> I am not really sure where to begin with my questions, but I guess first things first - I do have Canadian citizenship now, but can I get dual citizenship or my UK citizenship back? Not sure if I still have UK citizenship - I was born there after all - or if I have to do some process to "renew" it since I was granted Canadian citizenship when I was a child. Do I apply for a British passport?


From 1983 and onwards, you need slightly more than just being born there. 

Was either of your parents a British citizen?


----------



## reallysparkle (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes - my dad was born in London.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

reallysparkle said:


> Yes - my dad was born in London.


So apply for your first British passport. Believe you have to go through Washington D.C. (the "North America Center").....and be warned that they're slightly worse than bloody awful. I'd reserve 6 months for this task knowing the speed they move at.


----------



## reallysparkle (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I will try that. 

Do you know anything about sponsorship of my boyfriend? 

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

reallysparkle said:


> Ok, I will try that.
> 
> Do you know anything about sponsorship of my boyfriend?
> 
> Thank you


Not enough to give you definitive replies. Hopefully others will chime in. Though I believe he will either have to become your fiancée, partner or spouse before he makes the trip over if you want him on your ticket. Also, arriving as a tourist with the intention of staying is probably a recipe for disaster.

Regarding your jobs question, unless you have a highly demanded specialty, nobody is going to take you seriously until you're on the ground and established: address, phone number, bank account, etc. I wouldn't set sail without 10k GBP in my pockets if I were you. And perhaps double that if you plan to live within the M40.


----------



## reallysparkle (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Not enough to give you definitive replies. Hopefully others will chime in. Though I believe he will either have to become your fiancée, partner or spouse before he makes the trip over if you want him on your ticket. Also, arriving as a tourist with the intention of staying is probably a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Regarding your jobs question, unless you have a highly demanded specialty, nobody is going to take you seriously until you're on the ground and established: address, phone number, bank account, etc. I wouldn't set sail without 10k GBP in my pockets if I were you. And perhaps double that if you plan to live within the M40.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think there's much hope for your boyfriend getting a visa unless he is your partner (have been living together as if married for 2 years or more and can prove it through various documents), or you marry. He could also perhaps use the fiance visa, but would not be able to work, and must marry you within 6 months of it being granted.

Check out UK Border Agency | Partners there is information about marriage, partnership and fiance visas here.

Of course, if he has some sort of skill that might be in high demand you can always check out work visas, but since there are sponsorship requirements from the employer he must find a job before moving to the UK, and jobs must be filled from residents before non-residents can be considered, so it makes it more difficult to find work. If he is VERY highly skilled he might qualify for the Tier 1 Highly Skilled category, but there are stiff requirement for previous earnings, education, etc.

UK Border Agency | Sponsored skilled workers and UK Border Agency | Highly skilled workers have some information on different types of work visas.

Elizabeth


----------



## reallysparkle (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I will look into it.


----------

